# Cyclogest



## waitingfor2 (Jun 27, 2004)

I have been using cyclogest twice a day since my ec on the 2nd Nov. I've just seen another post and am now worried I've been doing it wrong - am I meant to use it 12 hours apart? I couldn't see anything in the instructions and for some reason thought I ought to use first thing in the morning (7.30 - 8ish) and just before I go to bed (10.30 - 11ish).
Is this OK? Could it be a problem if I haven't been doing it properly?
Thanks,
Ruth


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, I had ec on 27/11/04 and was told to use cyclogest every 12 hours also, so have been doing this.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

As long as you are having two a day, that's fine. Lots of women go for the morning and evening arrangement and this is absolutley OK!!

Ruth


----------

